# Male Poon



## ekvz (Sep 21, 2020)

After quite a bit of hairloss i managed to build something that doesn't crash (well at least not very often or all the time). I guess this should be seen as an early test but at least it runs (and not even half bad i have to say). Improvements are likely to come soon (tm). Anyways, talk is cheap. Here is the port:

Fossil: https://chiselapp.com/user/ekvz/repository/malepoon
Latest tarball: https://chiselapp.com/user/ekvz/repository/malepoon/tarball/tip/malepoon.tar.gz
If someone wants to test this feedback would be very welcome. Just make sure you don't set any variables you should not set. Good luck 


```
Male Poon offers you a browsing experience in a browser completely built
from its own, independently developed source that has been forked off
from Firefox/Mozilla code a number of years ago, with carefully selected
features and optimizations to improve the browser's stability and user
experience, while offering full customization and a growing collection
of extensions and themes to make the browser truly your own.

Main features:

o Support for many Firefox extensions
o Support for a growing number of application specific extensions
o Secure: Additional security features and security-aware development
o Extensive and growing support for HTML5 and CSS3
```


Edit: Sorry, there was slight bug in the Makefile. Untested last minute changes always end the same... Anyways, it's fixed now.


----------



## ekvz (Sep 27, 2020)

I've pushed a little update that:

fixes GCC compiler settings
removes 3rd rate patches
switches from intree libicu to the system supplied version
Overall it seems kinda stable now and reasonably fast also. More to come


----------



## Mjölnir (Sep 27, 2020)

ekvz said:


> I've pushed a little update that:
> 
> fixes GCC compiler settings


+1 to the other fixes, but... That implies it doesn't build with LLVM?  Bah...


----------



## ekvz (Sep 27, 2020)

mjollnir said:


> +1 to the other fixes, but... That implies it doesn't build with LLVM?  Bah...



No, sadly not. I am not entirely sure if i've already tried the versions available in ports but clang 8.0.1 from base absolutely does not like this codebase (GCC doesn't either unless the right build settings are supplied - which funnily enough contradict the official recommendations...) resulting in a ton of memory errors right on startup and an at this point rather predictable crash before it even gets to show a window...

To be honest for now i am quite happy it runs at all. I am still very much interested in losing the dependency on GCC though so that will be investigated further for sure. It'll just take some time. Building this thing is slow, slow, slow and the requirement on GCC isn't the only part that needs to be taken care of either (all those intree libraries, stability, the unusable names/logos, ...). There is a lot to do here but little by little


----------



## kpedersen (Sep 27, 2020)

This is really impressive work. Screw Gnome 2, just maintaining a "modern" browser is quite an undertaking!

Are the issues with clang relating to your post a week or so ago?

I (think) I kinda get similar with LLVM/Emscripten. GCC binaries work fine but clang generates massive binaries that even after being stripped crash immediately.


----------



## ko56 (Nov 19, 2020)

ekvz said:


> No, sadly not. I am not entirely sure if i've already tried the versions available in ports but clang 8.0.1 from base absolutely does not like this codebase (GCC doesn't either unless the right build settings are supplied - which funnily enough contradict the official recommendations...) resulting in a ton of memory errors right on startup and an at this point rather predictable crash before it even gets to show a window...
> 
> To be honest for now i am quite happy it runs at all. I am still very much interested in losing the dependency on GCC though so that will be investigated further for sure. It'll just take some time. Building this thing is slow, slow, slow and the requirement on GCC isn't the only part that needs to be taken care of either (all those intree libraries, stability, the unusable names/logos, ...). There is a lot to do here but little by little


Do you have any updates on this?  I am currently using the Linux version of PM 28.15, under linux-c7, on FreeBSD 12.2.  See https://forums.freebsd.org/threads/palemoon-again.72171/.
It works well, but there still seem to be issues with threads on some websites, that cause it to dump core.   A native port would be excellent, PM is a rather unique browser (these days at least).
Thank you for the effort.


----------



## Phishfry (Feb 21, 2021)

So I caught a snippet online early this week that PaleMoon was back in ports.
Looking at the comments it lasted 3 hours?





						FreshPorts -- www/palemoon: Open-source web browser
					

Pale Moon(TM) offers you a browsing experience in a browser completely built from its own, independently developed source that has been forked off from Firefox/Mozilla code a number of years ago, with carefully selected features and optimizations to improve the browser's stability and user...




					www.freshports.org
				








						[ports] Revision 565330
					






					svnweb.freebsd.org


----------



## sidetone (Feb 21, 2021)

It sounds like innuendo. It's the letters switched around from Palemoon.


----------



## Phishfry (Feb 21, 2021)

Yes this thread title has the letters mixed. It was the newest Palemoon discussion I could find.





						251117 – [NEW PORT] www/palemoon: Open-source web browser
					






					bugs.freebsd.org
				



Looks like failing to build on FreeBSD 13...I want to try it as I never got a chance in the past.


----------



## unitrunker (Feb 21, 2021)

I assumed "MalePoon" was a deliberate fork since the Pale Moon project refused to accept security patches or allow downstream port maintainers to apply such patches. Such patches were deemed a "branding violation" by the Pale Moon project.









						Pale Moon Official Branding Violation · Issue #86 · jasperla/openbsd-wip
					

You will revise your mozconfig located at www/palemoon/files/mozconfig to remove the following: ac_add_options --with-system-jpeg="${LOCALBASE}" ac_add_options --with-system-zlib ac_add_o...




					github.com
				




By not using the "Pale Moon" name, a port maintainer is free to apply whatever patches are needed.


----------



## Deleted member 66267 (Feb 21, 2021)

New FreeBSD port - Pale Moon forum
		


Don't know if this is the same thing or not.


----------



## Phishfry (Feb 21, 2021)

Looks like the exact timeframe I would expect for the port.
The porter did a great job explaining to the maintainers why python 27 is not wise.
It sounded like he was talking to a pile of rocks.
They are fixed in their ways.


----------



## Jose (Feb 21, 2021)

Phishfry said:


> The porter did a great job explaining to the maintainers why python 27 is not wise.
> It sounded like he was talking to a pile of rocks.
> They are fixed in their ways.


It wasn't the porter, it was some other guy, but yeah, I wouldn't expect much from the Palemoon maintainers. It's sad that there's so much wasted time and effort on this.


----------



## jb_fvwm2 (Feb 21, 2021)

Well, it built on amd64 12.2-STABLE.  Had to individually copy files from the links above, to www  though. Seems a nice browser.


----------



## ko56 (Feb 22, 2021)

I just also built it from the port on 12.2-p3.  Works beautifully!


----------



## astyle (May 5, 2021)

I tried Pale Moon browser a few years back. It worked OK, but it did not offer a truckload of differentiation from Firefox. Workable in a pinch, but my conclusion was to stick with something better known.


----------

